# Atlanta Area Advanced SQ Seminar - Feb 21, 22



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

OK, this is the official DIYMA thread for the Atlanta area Advanced SQ Seminar, coming up on Saturday and Sunday, Feb 21 & 22. If you've got questions about it, post them here, or e-mail me directly ([email protected]).

The C.S. seminar was great! Lots of excellent discussion and I designed a few new demos and experiments to be incorporated in the seminar.

Preparations are now at full tilt for the Atlanta area Advanced SQ Seminar. Ben Vollmer is the primary reason this one is happening with his enthusiastic support and effort. He also coordinated an excellent conference room for us to use in Alpharetta, just north of Atlanta. Thanks, Ben!

The cost to attend is $495 per person, which covers the class note book, t-shirt, CDs, etc. A $150 deposit will hold your place, with the balance due the first day of class. 

And it's worth every penny! Just ask the guys that have attended the seminar previously.

For those planning to attend, please shoot me a direct e-mail so we can get registrations out of the way, and send you the specific detailed information for the location, hotels, payment, etc. Plus, I need to get a good count on who will be there so I can get the books, CDs, t-shirts, certificates, etc, ready for the class. 

And for those thinking about it, but have questions, please e-mail or call me so I can get you the information. If you want a more detailed outline on what we cover to help make your decision, I can e-mail that to you also. Or, you can find it in the other ASQS related threads. Here's the thread from the most recent College Station seminar. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...seminar-january-24-25-college-station-tx.html

The general information and outline are the same, and obviously the specific location info is different.

Again, if you are planning to attend, or are interested in attending, please get in touch with me as soon as you can. 

[email protected]
(918) 810-2535

Thanks!


----------



## Mark Eldridge (Jul 23, 2008)

Less than a week until the Atlanta SQ seminar, and it is looking to be a well attended class, with a number of well-seasoned SQ veterans there. We will definitely have a great exchange of information to help everyone, from SQ rookies to the most experienced SQ types.

If you plan to attend, but have not contacted me directly, please e-mail or call as soon as possible. The conference room is in a secured facility, and we must give security a complete list of attendees by Wednesday, Feb 18th, so they will know to let us in on Saturday and Sunday for the seminar.

[email protected]
(918) 810-2535

Thanks!


----------

